# 3" 1911



## Ranger8021 (Jan 1, 2013)

Hey all and Happy New Year! I'm I'm needing some sound advice. I'm looking to purchase a compact 3" 1911. I just recently ordered a full size Colt Combat Elite as a duty weapon but I'm looking for a off duty east to conceal 1911. I have narrowed it down to the Springfield micro compact and the Kimber Ultra Carry CDP II. Looking for some sound unbiased opinions from some of you guys that own one of those two weapons.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I have not had that particular model of Springfield, but have had 4 Kimbers, a series 1 CDP Ultra Carry and a Stainless Ultra Carry.

I am not overly impressed with Kimber, but they seem to be doing better these days, despite my negative experiences with my past Kimbers, the Super Carry HD line, which does included an Ultra would be my pick of a 3" 1911 simply because I like the steel frame option which is not common among 3" 1911s.

Personally, having owned other Springfield products, I would feel more comfortable buying a 1911 from them.

Dan Wesson also has a 3" model: CZ-USA -> Dan Wesson ECO

You get a better warranty than Kimber and a more refined firearm than the Springfield, but you're looking at a $1500 firearm....of course there may be officer pricing in play that I am not aware of.

There's also the option of the Kimber Compact line, the smaller grip of the Ultra but the slide/barrel/sight radius of the 4" Pro which is a really nice carry option. Dan Wesson has a version of that as well, the CCO (Name attributed to Colt, the Concealed Carry Officers)

CZ-USA -> Dan Wesson CCO

Good luck in your search.


----------



## gallenl (Jan 1, 2013)

I have a Kimber Ultra Raptor, same size as what you're considering, and highly recommend it. Of the 10 handguns I own it's my favorite.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

The only experience I've had with the 3" 1911s is with my Colt Defender and it's been a very positive experience. I've had mine several years and it always works perfectly (contrary to what some say on the internet about the 3" being unreliable). The Defender and my S&W 640 alternate as my daily carry guns.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I never liked the shorties and have no use for them but I see where you do.If I were to buy one I'd look hard at Colt and then SA.

There is truth to the reliability of the sub 4" guns,it's a mechanical problem in the design.If they are built right they will work,but manufacturing tolerances have a better chance of stacking the wrong way with these.Whatever you get,shoot the crap out of it before you trust it.Extractor tension is always a weak spot nowadays,it needs a good extended ejector to work and a good recoil setup.The reverse plug designs may be a pain to take apart,but it eliminates the weakness of the original Officers model and copies.


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

I have and use one of the earlier Springfield micro compacts. I find that it carries well and is less prone to side digging than larger 1911's but they are harder to handle than the full sized. Recoil seems heavier probably due to the much larger muzzle blast and it took a bit of practice to get comfortable with the shorter grip(took a bit to get use to the shorter feel on the draw), the biggest problem (with mine at lest) has been any kind of limp wrist or riding the recoil results in a stovepipe. Mind the grip and not a problem.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Go with the Springfield. You'll be glad you did.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

PS: Check out Remington's new R1 Carry - a 4.25" barrel - but it's a BEAUTY!


----------



## LAGNAF (Apr 19, 2011)

Colt New Agent that's all that needs to be said.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Para ordnance Carry 45


----------



## Ranger8021 (Jan 1, 2013)

WEll guys I have decided to purchase the Springfield Micro Compact lightweight loaded operator. I do appreciate everyones input on the subject. I believe that this weapon will be perfect for off duty carry and or duty carry when I 'm not carrying my Colt Combat Elite. I could have gone with the Colt Defender but I just did not like the look of that weapon nor did I like the rubber grips. I think the Springfield is the next best 1911 after Colt (my opinion of course), I like that the fact that Springfield like Colt offers a lifetime warranty. I also hear that Springfield has fantastic customer service.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

VAMarine said:


> I have not had that particular model of Springfield, but have had 4 Kimbers, a series 1 CDP Ultra Carry and a Stainless Ultra Carry.
> 
> I am not overly impressed with Kimber, but they seem to be doing better these days, despite my negative experiences with my past Kimbers, the Super Carry HD line, which does included an Ultra would be my pick of a 3" 1911 simply because I like the steel frame option which is not common among 3" 1911s.
> 
> ...


Seems like Dan Wessons are getting harder to find and more expensive right now because of the fire.

OP- I hope you enjoy your new Springfield. I've always liked the look of that model.


----------

